# This could be it.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20130722-mini-goes-camping
Or finding a 1970`s van;Chevy,Ford,Dodge with a straight 6 cyl and a small trailer with some new gadgets added, will make a nice fuel efficient get away vehicle. I got tired of going to RV shows because they all have what I don`t want, added junk(weight and complexities),hell you need to go to camper college just to get it out of the drive way and if that thing develop problems on the road, forget it, you need a road crew to get it going again, I like the old days of 1/2-9/16 wrenches, or 12mm-13mm in a classic bug/bus; wow now those were the days of camping and road trips, but there is nothing in the books that can keep us from bringing those days back, is just a matter of time and a little American back yard knowhow, few six packs and presto,Oh yes ;Money, well my mouth got away from my brain there for a minute, but you all know what I mean.I have my dreams too.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I really like my old Toyota class C motor home. A steady 15 MPG. Small and light enough to go on some pretty wicked roads. It seldom sees a blacktop road-only dirt.


----------

